# Carrots?



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Has anyone used carrots for teething puppies? A friend of mine said she gives her puppy a big frozen carrot as a treat and to sooth sore gums. Just wondering if anyone else has tried this and is it ok


----------



## GRZ (Dec 4, 2008)

Carrots are perfectly fine. I buy organic. When he was teething, Ziggy just chewed them into pieces, never swallowing any that I could tell. Not really his favorite chewy.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I've never heard of the frozen carrot trick. I would think it would be fine since many dogs love carrots.


----------



## cannondog (Oct 10, 2008)

I never used carrots...but I'm sure that a dog would love them  I used crushed ice, and frozen kongs that I filled with either water or peanut butter (but if it's peanut butter make sure they are somewhere where they can't make a mess on your carpet or anything around hehe)! Frozen carrots are a great idea though!


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

I wish Bogey would eat carrots. We tried when he was teething, but he licked them and spit them out.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Mine loved them.. still enjoy carrots. I kept washed carrots on the freezer and the teething pup would get one a day.. Organic are the best. Here is Rusty @ 5 months old.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama loved frozen carrots and also wet frozen dishtowels. I put a towel done to help with the mess and soak up the water as the towel melted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe loves carrots, there not frozen!


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks everyone for responding. I hope Charlie enjoys them as much as Rusty does! Loved the pic, thanks for sharing! I also think the frozen dishtowel is a fab idea! The puppy loves to steal my dish towels. 
Thanks again


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

cannondog said:


> I never used carrots...but I'm sure that a dog would love them  I used crushed ice, and frozen kongs that I filled with either water or peanut butter (but if it's peanut butter make sure they are somewhere where they can't make a mess on your carpet or anything around hehe)! Frozen carrots are a great idea though!


 
I just have to say your Cannon is a beauty. I love the pic in the snow!


----------



## geanbean83 (Jan 8, 2009)

Guinness has been getting frozen carrots. He really likes them. And he eats them.. EVERY bite! Its become a running joke around here about how he INHALES his food. Not one fo savoring I suppose.


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Layla still loves carrots. I never tried frozen carrots though....


----------



## akrein62 (Nov 17, 2007)

Frozen baby carrots are one of Teddy's favorite treats.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh yes - Griff still loves carrots but I've never frozen them - just washed them from the crisper and let him have at it. 

He loves any vegetables.


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Big tip, DON'T freeze the carrot!! Leaves water everywhere, the fridge is enough for it to soften, Roo likes them just out the veg rack.


----------



## Bailey & Charlies Mom (Jan 27, 2009)

Tinsley said:


> Big tip, DON'T freeze the carrot!! Leaves water everywhere, the fridge is enough for it to soften, Roo likes them just out the veg rack.


Thanks for the tip. I never thought of that!


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

LOL, I never did either but the kitchen got soooo wet and he was eating it on his big cushion making it all wet, glad to have told you before you've wondered where all this water is coming from! :wavey:


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Einstein & Shelley love there carrots i give them fresh though. Shelley will eat anything strawberries,oranges,watermelon,grapes,plums,used bandaids the only thing she won't eat is lemon lol.


----------



## jamesp (Jan 29, 2009)

We tried carrots with Sully when he teethed but they never really held his interest. My previous dog Parker, however, was an American Staffordshire who chewed carrots by the pound. Another great teething trick is to take a soft rope toy, soak it in water then freeze it.


----------

